# Just finished E-Myth Revisited. Have a question RE: Prototyping



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Woz the Painter said:


> Again I have not read E-myth, but have read many similar [sales-motivational books] and have attended many of the free seminars of thier authors. This as far as I know is still a free country, and as far as I know this forum doesn't require me to think exactly the same as everyone who espouses these ideas. I disagree with them, so does that make me less informed, less intelligent, less of a busineesman? If you want all to agree with the status quoe, then why have a forum?


Woz, You are not alone. I have not and will not fall for those "Pay me to tell you how to make money" scams.

And to your last statement............

Well, read my signature, courtesy of Mr. Finley......


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

*systems or no systems*

I read the e-myth. thought it was ok. From the discussions here, it seems y'all are talking systems or no systems with no middle ground.... but I bet most good of us already use systems to some extent. I didn't buy into it completely, but I did take the ideas far enough to free up some of my time by creating a systems approach where I could. I agree that every job has variables, but most steps up to the point of hidden situation variables can be systemized and many steps after. so I can be working elsewhere, or working on my arch degree. I don't have it all figured out yet, but I grew in the business with some old timers, and so I was used to long days with hard hours. It's nice to lean toward "owner" rather than "worker" or "job site forman" every now and then. I doubt I could ever stay completely out of the site. One other point, Gerber's ideas lead more toward making up a profitable business to eventually franchise out easily, where most of us probably don't want to own a taco bell or walmart. I think we are more concerned with enjoying what we do and producing quality work and good relationships, which would get lost in "big business". That's my one cent, after taxes.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i think another thing that was interesting in emyth was the question if you ever got sick or hurt would your business fold up and die/how about retirement....it needs to be able to work without you or ultimately its worst than working for an a__hole...you are tied to it forever...i found emyth though provoking...just my opinion


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Do you really think this is possible in the kitchen and bath remodeling field? The book says to hire someone unskilled, give them the system to follow, then manage the system.
> 
> I'm thinking there are too many "systems" in this field- demo, framing, plumbing, electrical, drywall, painting, and so on and so on. Unless we had 10 + jobs going and 10 + guys working then timed the jobs so we could have one demo guy go from one job to the next, and one framing guy go from one job to the next... Or am I off track?


Let's take demo for instance. Client has site built cabinets to be replaced, along with old vinyl flooring. Would you open the cabinet doors looking for screw with a Phillips head screw bit to unscrew site-built cabinets? No. You'd break out the wrecking bar and start to pry the suckers off, or the recip saw to cut them up. 

So;

Step 1, EVAULATE - look at the job before you unload any tool OTHER than a camera, pencil and note pad (these should always be the first three tools off the truck).

Step 2, PLAN - plan your work and work your plan.

etc...

Now for the old-timers, this is obvious, but for the typical person with little or no experience, this is pure gold. Your husband can tell you these steps from memory faster than you can write them down. The easiest way to "systemize" or as I prefer, write a Standard Operating Procedure (SOP), is to just sit down and mentally think your way through the job. 

Once that is done, review it. 

Take each step and criticize it. Is it faster to demo premade cabinets in the kitchen and carry out the trash or to take them out in reverse order of installation?

Why am I carrying this junk? Wouldn't a two wheeler with a trash barrel tied to it be easier and safer to move? With fewer trips?

You get the picture. Its not nearly has hard as Mr. Gerber makes it out to be, but then, folks don't pay top dollar for books and seminars without a touch of "blue sky" and some dollar-fifty words in them.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

George Z said:


> Teetor, why do you say that?
> Please find one of my comments in this thread done in a non professional, personal, in any way disrespectful or even political way.
> 
> This is how I qualified my opinion:
> ...




oh and let's not forget Dirt Diggler's wit, George


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> i think another thing that was interesting in emyth was the question if you ever got sick or hurt would your business fold up and die/how about retirement....it needs to be able to work without you or ultimately its worst than working for an a__hole...you are tied to it forever...i found emyth though provoking...just my opinion


Bravo Lorn, you hit the nail on the head. Gerber's point is simply this... work smarter, not harder. Build a company that can provide for the things that matter most to you, with or without you. 

This isn't easy, and the ultimate goal here is not to actually sell the company (I think), but to run it like one that is always being offered for sale.

This advice, in the context of a homeowner looking to get organized might be to "Keep your home in a perpetual state of saleability."


----------

